# Whats this?!?!



## AllroadArg (Dec 24, 2015)

Hi ive been wondering about this cable, i own a 2001 allroad with 2.7 engine and im doing several DIYs this came like this from the previous owner, any thoughts?

Thx in advannce










Enviado desde mi ALE-L23 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TheMysticWizard1 (Apr 9, 2010)

Is there a connector attached to your hood latch? If not, I believe you found it.

I'm guessing it's the sensor to detect if the hood is closed/latched.


----------



## AllroadArg (Dec 24, 2015)

Hey i take some picture of this cable...Do u know the parte number for the hood latch sensor?









Enviado desde mi ALE-L23 mediante Tapatalk


----------

